# One year on...



## Aidan of the tavern (Dec 15, 2012)

Well folks, this month has marked my first year at Mythic Scribes since I was warmly welcomed into the fold (this calls for a celebration, lets break open the wine ), and I have to say it isn't a common thing for me to be checking the same forum I was checking a year ago.

I'll try not to bore you with a long speech, but this site, and most importantly you people, have been very valuable in my development as a writer, I now feel ready to tackle writing in a much greater way than before (I'm even considering taking it to university ).  When I have not been learning from this site, I've found it a great place to have a laugh and relax, again not something I can say about every forum.  I think this is a place to be proud of, here's a toast to the Scribes!

*drinks from a goblet, then takes a second for eyesight to reajust*

Mmmmmm, not bad that wine.  Anyway, I'm rambling now, so I'd just like to raise my glass to the architect and Scribe-master Antonio del Drago, to the moderators who do a fine job behind the scenes, and to all the Scribes, veteran or newly joined, who make this a hive of wisdom and enjoyment.  

Finally in the Xmas spirit, instead of thanking this post I'd like you to instead thank another Scribe, either one you've been getting on with or completely at random, for being a part of this.  And here's to another year!

Have a Christmas full of merry-making and a very productive New Year!​​


----------



## Ireth (Dec 15, 2012)

If I had a glass, I'd raise it too. Merry Christmas to all, and to all -- go and write!


----------



## Chilari (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a can of apple tango, I'll raise that.

I too have found this place so helpful to my abilities as a writer and the way I think about it, as well as an enjoyable and friendly place to waste a few hours. I have gained insight, confidence, understanding, not to mention perspective and quite a lot of information, and most importantly, friends.

Here's to Black Dragon and the other moderators, as well as to the members who make this place the rich and vibrant place it is.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 15, 2012)

Looks like it's one year on for me too...

I got a choccie milkshake, so cheers!


----------



## Sparkie (Dec 15, 2012)

We love you too Aidan.  (I mean that in a totally non-weird way.  Crap.  I just made this weird, didn't I?)


----------



## FatCat (Dec 15, 2012)

Well said. And I guess I'm the only one so far who will raise a glass of wine, cheap wine but whatever , and drink to this! Cheers!


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Dec 15, 2012)

FatCat said:


> Well said. And I guess I'm the only one so far who will raise a glass of wine, cheap wine but whatever , and drink to this! Cheers!



Give it ten minute'sh and you can't tell the diferenshe in quality anymore .


----------



## FatCat (Dec 15, 2012)

I never could tell anyways, haha. Yeah, drunk, good times.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Dec 15, 2012)

Aidan, it makes me very happy that you are part of Mythic Scribes =)

I have also completed my first year as part of this wonderful community, and I hope that there are many more Mythic Scribes years to come!! I have grown as a Fantasy writer and gained a lot of confidence, perspective and friends, so thanks to Black Dragon, my fellow Moderators and to so many people that make this place great.

I have not opened a wine tonight, but tomorrow I will!!


----------



## Reaver (Dec 16, 2012)

Aidan, you kick so much ass it makes ass kickers look like shiftless lay-abouts. I'm glad that you're a member here.





​


----------

